# Grizzly Peak Century next Sunday



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

The Grizzly Peak Century is next Sunday, anyone else going? 107 miles 8300' climbing. The 9 day forecast predicts 80° temps. I did the first section, 69 miles last year, I only had my road bike 2 months and with a late start was too late to start the second section. I live in Martinez and ride McEwen, Pig Farm and the Bears every week, Pinehurst/Sky Line is early in the ride and no problem.


----------

